# steve the air sick pilot....



## stumpjumper83 (Apr 27, 2009)

You gotta can the guy for callin it a day for airsickness... I know that runnin chopper in the wind isn't exactly but thats the job. Do the right thing Mr. conner and can the looser, your crew and insurance company will thanks you.


----------



## capetrees (Apr 27, 2009)

I thought I could have overlooked the airsickness but it was his ATTITUDE that would have killed me. He tells the boss to go fly a few trips if he doesn't like it? While the "sick" guy is chowing down a bag of crap right in his face? No way, goodbye a-hole.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 27, 2009)

good thing brad got canned.

what a whinebag.

suck it up or go home.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 27, 2009)

j browning kid got to go tom trees


----------



## JCBearss (Apr 28, 2009)

I have not liked him since jump street...that guy has a horrible attitude....he is no piolet by any stretch of the immagination


----------



## TDunk (Apr 28, 2009)

capetrees said:


> I thought I could have overlooked the airsickness but it was his ATTITUDE that would have killed me. He tells the boss to go fly a few trips if he doesn't like it? While the "sick" guy is chowing down a bag of crap right in his face? No way, goodbye a-hole.



I agree.


----------



## 68 Automag (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone else notice his shoulder twitch? Is he an airsick pilot with tics? Sounds like a deadly combo


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 28, 2009)

the guys is a total loser and got what he deserved, I knew the first time I saw him that he wasn't going to last long with his attitude, he *thought* he was a pilot.


----------



## rmihalek (Apr 28, 2009)

*$300k*

Does a heli-logging outfit really need to spend $300,000 of their own money to train a chopper pilot to pull logs? That seems like a lot of money to invest in someone who can just walk away from the job once he (or she) is trained.

What's wrong with having one pilot who flies the bird 40 hours a week? Do they really need two guys?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 28, 2009)

rmihalek said:


> What's wrong with having one pilot who flies the bird 40 hours a week? Do they really need two guys?



Helicopter logging is high stress precision flying. Factor in fatigue and you're almost guaranteed a pilot error accident. It's better to switch off the flying so whoever is at the controls is fresh and alert.

Remember the old saying?..."Flying isn't dangerous but it's terribly unforgiving".


----------



## jsd176 (Apr 28, 2009)

I also believe, I can't remember off the top of my head, that a commercial pilot (any pilot who flies for compensation is required to have a commerical rating) can only fly 40 hours a month for compensation. I know it is true for airline pilots, I just can't remember if it is the case for all commercially rated pilots. 

I was actually pretty suprised Connor had Steve as a pilot. I believe Steve said he only had 110 hours of flight time. It took me 60 hours just to get my liscense for a single engine airplane, which is a lot simplier to fly than a helicopter. 

Capetrees is right, Steve's attitude just plain sucks. It's one thing if a guy isn't performing, but when he walks around with a chip on his shoulder, that would really get me jacked.


----------



## JAM (Apr 28, 2009)

I was a flight instructor in the early 90's and had several students with an attitude like that, It didn't take long to send them packing. Flying and attitudes don't mix, That's a good way to get people killed. And yes, 100 hrs. of flight time ain't S*#t for fixed or rotary wing. Not to insult low time Pilots,
just the fact that they've spent the time and money to get that far is something to brag about but, at that point a good (And SAFE) Pilot should be figuring out they don't know it all and the more hours you rack up the more you realize you'll never know it all.
O.K. I'll get off my soapbox now before I piss off too many more people :angry2:


----------



## bigskyguy5 (Apr 28, 2009)

I thought I would jump in here and put my 2 cents in concerning Heli Logging. I worked for many years for Erickson Air crane, www.ericksonaircrane.com and their Canadian divison that you can also see at www.air-crane.com doing Stem heli logging. I had been a faller for them and worked my way up to Loading Forman, or otherwise known in Canada as Landing Boss. In other words, the person in charge. The tallest hog at the trough.

I can assure anyone that Heli logging is run very strict, and they do not play wild ass cowboy in a chopper. All you see on the Axe men show, ive done cause ive worked from Montana,Idaho,Oregon,Wash State,Alaska, and all over Western Canada, and take my word for it, the good stuff they film is being left on the cutting room floor when they edit the film. I have come to meet and know some of these guys from the show at the OLC [oregon logging conference] and there good guys. The Heli pilot was simply not cut out to be a Heli logger pilot. That does not make him a bad guy. 

Chances are he would be real good at going to work for PHI flying crews offshore to the gulf of mexico rigs. We all have our place in life, and some fit and some do not. As my Grandfather and Father have always said, and I say now too, if you will find out in life what you truly [love] to do for a living? you will do it better than the average guy who simply puts his pants on to go earn a dollar. 

Sincerely
Edward


----------



## HorseShoeInFork (Apr 28, 2009)

There's so much hooey on the show it's hard to wade through what's real, sorta real, and just not really real at all. Airsick heli pilot?! After 5-6 hrs? Nah, pass....With market conditions like they are right now, there's bound to be someone a little better, and maybe even have a decent attitude. But like I said, you see about 3 min of the guy, and who knows how much coaching he had to say some of the things he says. And the burping and rubbing his chest was the same burp / rub / rewind over and over....Could be a good fella in real life.


----------



## SirElliott (Apr 29, 2009)

Maybe he is a nice guy. That's not the issue here. What matters is what kind of pilot you put in the air with people working underneath. FAA/NTSB crash data shows that the crash rate for pilots under 500 hours is horrible. 

The US military produces some of the best rotocraft pilots in the world. Hire an a vet.


----------



## bigskyguy5 (Apr 29, 2009)

SirElliott said:


> Maybe he is a nice guy. That's not the issue here. What matters is what kind of pilot you put in the air with people working underneath. FAA/NTSB crash data shows that the crash rate for pilots under 500 hours is horrible.
> 
> The US military produces some of the best rotocraft pilots in the world. Hire an a vet.



I agree with you that it does matter about what pilot you sit in your bird to fly. Lets keep in mind that [they] knew his flight background. They, took a chance on him. If one has 500 or less hours, and needs and wants more hours? how does the person get more hours? FLYING. Conner took a chance on him, and he, took a chance on them. I also agree that Ex Military pilots are some of the best. And one reason why is that they, get to fly alot. [your] tax dollars pays for it. When we hire a new green beenie to work for us, we work with him and also I or my wife pick out someone to come along side him and guide him, and be his on the job mentor. A wing man if you will.

Sincerely, and God bless everyone
Edward


----------



## Ske-bum (Apr 29, 2009)

stumpjumper83 said:


> You gotta can the guy for callin it a day for airsickness... I know that runnin chopper in the wind isn't exactly but thats the job. Do the right thing Mr. conner and can the looser, your crew and insurance company will thanks you.



Ok, has anyone considered that this guy may have not been airsick, and possibly had one of the early cases of Swine flu.????


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 29, 2009)

Ske-bum said:


> Ok, has anyone considered that this guy may have not been airsick, and possibly had one of the early cases of Swine flu.????



That one had me going. Repped ya.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Apr 29, 2009)

wasn't he the one who wrecked the helicopter and it had to be rebuilt? i remember from a past episode where they just got it back. or was that another pilot?


----------



## TDunk (Apr 29, 2009)

Ske-bum said:


> Ok, has anyone considered that this guy may have not been airsick, and possibly had one of the early cases of Swine flu.????



True, but that episode was probably taped a few weeks ago at the earliest. The whole Swine flu just started a few days ago. God thought though


----------



## TDunk (Apr 29, 2009)

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> wasn't he the one who wrecked the helicopter and it had to be rebuilt? i remember from a past episode where they just got it back. or was that another pilot?



No it was Steve that crashed the helicopter. They said the helicopter went into ?????????? and started vibrating real bad and he crashed.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 29, 2009)

TDunk said:


> True, but that episode was probably taped a few weeks ago at the earliest. The whole Swine flu just started a few days ago. God thought though



An entire high school in San Jose just shut its doors because of swine flu.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 29, 2009)

bigskyguy5 said:


> I agree with you that it does matter about what pilot you sit in your bird to fly. Lets keep in mind that [they] knew his flight background. They, took a chance on him. If one has 500 or less hours, and needs and wants more hours? how does the person get more hours? FLYING. Conner took a chance on him, and he, took a chance on them. I also agree that Ex Military pilots are some of the best.
> :agree2: you get Wat you pay for tom trees


----------



## bob-o52 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've heard flying a heli- is like standing on a greased basketball. Their senior pilot makes it look easy. Is a pilot limited in how many hours he or she can fly in a day, week, or month?


----------



## gilraine (Apr 30, 2009)

bob-o52 said:


> I've heard flying a heli- is like standing on a greased basketball. Their senior pilot makes it look easy. Is a pilot limited in how many hours he or she can fly in a day, week, or month?



the older guy had 15000 hours in a cockpit.. thats almost 2 years of flight time..If truckers are limiited to how much they can drive, i would imagine that pilots would be too..


----------



## BayAreaBucker (Apr 30, 2009)

2dogs said:


> An entire high school in San Jose just shut its doors because of swine flu.



It was Branham High. Other schools in San Jose Unified might shut down too. What a crock of :censored:!


----------



## KRS (May 3, 2009)

Airsick pilot LOLOL

He's got a wicked nervous tick going too.

KRS


----------



## Wood Hick (May 4, 2009)

He shows all the signs of a bad employee. Cocky attitude, whining, and an unwillingness to learn from the more experienced pilot. If he was new to my outfit he would be shining that GI pilots boots and packing his lunch for him ! Same old story, they allow him to get away with that [email protected]%t , so he continues to do it. Plus he wrecked their bird last year, that alone should clamp his mouth shut and be damn glad they took him back !


----------



## BayAreaBucker (May 4, 2009)

I hate when I'm on TV flying a helicopter and my tourettes tick flairs up...and I get airsick...and then I get fired. 

Happens all the time.

:looser:


----------



## JohnL (May 6, 2009)

stumpjumper83 said:


> You gotta can the guy for callin it a day for airsickness... I know that runnin chopper in the wind isn't exactly but thats the job. Do the right thing Mr. conner and can the looser, your crew and insurance company will thanks you.




I feel for the guy, but come on. That's like hiring a devout Muslim to taste test pork chops.


----------



## fubar2 (May 6, 2009)

gilraine said:


> the older guy had 15000 hours in a cockpit.. thats almost 2 years of flight time..If truckers are limiited to how much they can drive, i would imagine that pilots would be too..



It seems to me I read that an airline pilot can legally fly more hours per week than a truck driver can drive.


----------

